

Hackers wanted for $200k MIT Clean Energy Prize - marciovm
http://mit100k.com/cep/

======
marciovm
I'm the new lead organizer. I want hackers to submit business plans - Clean
Energy doesn't just mean solar and wind turbines. How can I reach out to them?

Also, our website needs some love - are you passionate about our energy
challenge and want to volunteer your skills?

------
helveticaman
Why does this say 200K and the page say 100K?

~~~
marciovm
100k is the MIT business plan grand prize. Clean Energy Prize is the energy
track that turns out have a bigger prize on its own (200k).

